# Sense 3.0 Srs In 3.5 ?



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

Is it possible?

3.0 sounds much better than 3.5
I've used dsp, poweramp etc.. its not the same.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Please Post new topics in the correct section. Development subforums are reserved for releases. moved to TB general. Thanks.


----------



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

Is this possible?


----------

